# Canon 60D and off camera speedlite help?



## jryan5646 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi all - I have a Canon 60D and Speedlite 430exii.  I am playing around trying to learn to how to trigger the flash off camera using the built in functions of the 60D.  I have been able to get it to to fire the off camera flash, however it also fires the on camera flash as well (for the pre flash as well as the flash for the shot). *Is there a way to make it fire only the off camera flash (during the shot)?* I know the obvious answer is I just need to buy a wireless trigger. But since I don't have one yet and would like to know how to do it on the camera as well, any assistance would be appreciated! Thank you!

Edit: I should note that in the camera menu I have selected only the off camera unit under "Wireless Func" as opposed to the off camera + on camera. Yet, the on camera flash still flashes...

2nd edit: I have now found only the off camera flash fires as long as I use the mirror lock up. This would seem to answer my question at least half way...


----------



## fooby (Jun 13, 2014)

Usually, the built in features are hardly worth bothering with. You can get a double set of Yongnuo RF-603's for $20 that I find work just as well as the PocketWizard PlusX system, probably more worth your time as long as you don't mind being limited to manual settings!


----------

